# Ab wann Gewerbe, wie läuft das ab?



## RealScorp (16. Juni 2004)

Hi, 

erstmal zu mir, ich bin 18 un im mom noch schüler. Jetzt bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mir mit nen paar leuten n root-server zu kaufen, und darauf zb gameserver oder webspace gewinnbringend zu hosten.
Meine frage: ab wann muss ich dafür ein gewerbe beantragen? das ganze soll eigendlich nichts großes werden, nur n paar kleine sachen, aber so wie ich das sehe muss ich sobald ich was einnehme ein gewerbe beantragen oder?
und wie würde so eine beantragung ablaufen? online? welche kosten? muss ich von den gewinnen wieder was abgeben (steuer oder so).

naja ich wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir die fragen beantworten könntet, bzw links dazu posten könntet.

ein dickes dankeschön schonmal 

greez RealScorp


----------



## Veränderung (20. Juni 2004)

Da muss man zum Finanzamt glaub'ich erstmal, um sich beraten zu lassen und dann holst du den Schein an sich beim Amt ab.
Gewerbeschein bedeutet dann, dass du Mehrwertsteuer, Gewerbesteuer usw. alles abführen musst, da kommt viel zusammen, was dann verschwindet.
Lass dich von einem Steuerberate oder so beraten.


----------



## HeinerPyt (23. Juni 2004)

*Gewerbeanmeldung*

Also immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Zunächst Gewerbeschein (Landratsamt, Gemeinde, etc.) beantragen. Anmeldung bei IHK und Finanzamt erfolgt automatisch. Dann Pflicht zur Buchhaltung. Das Gewinn/Verlustrechnung oder Einnahmen-Überschuß-Rechnung. Das bedeutet alle Rechnungen, die du bezahlst und ausschreibst sammeln. Am Jahresanfang Steuererklärung beim Finanzamt machen. Wenn Verlust, wird er mit deiner Lohn-, Einkommensteuer, etc verechnet. Bei Gewinn -> Steuern zahlen (nach deinem persönlichen Steuersatz).  Wenn du mehrere Jahre (zwischen 3 und 7 Jahren je nach Finanzamt) keinen Gewinn machst, wird das ganze als Liebhaber eineingestuft und deine Steuerbescheide, die im Punkt Gewinnerziehlungsabsicht meistens vorläufig sind aufgehoben und alles was du für dein Geschäft abgesetzt hast nicht annerkannt wird.

Steuerberater ist erst mal bestimmt nicht nötigt. 

Das wars erst mal in Kürze, bei Fragen Mail ins@vr-web.de


mfg
Heiner


----------



## Veränderung (27. Juni 2004)

*Re: Gewerbeanmeldung*



> _Original geschrieben von HeinerPyt _
> *Steuerberater ist erst mal bestimmt nicht nötigt. *


Wo lernt man denn das mit Abrechnungen usw. machen?


----------

